# Anyone ever reseal a fludized bed filter? Mine is leaking



## leichardti (Nov 8, 2008)

Both my fludized bed filters started to leak over time. One real slow, the other worse. 

I plan to reseal one and just touch up the other one.

Has anyone ever done this or know what would be a good sealant to use on the plastic. 

I plan to use acrylic cement, i think it will work better then sylicon


----------

